# Flight of the Crow... Frontier fiction at its finest!



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

The sun was a white-hot ember high overhead as Calling Crow of the Muskogee people ran through the rippling heat rising from the scrub grass field. His hunger thrashed and clawed inside his belly. He ignored it, but he knew it would kill him if he did not eat soon. He was too weak. His ankle turned on a rock and he fell. Head hanging, he gasped hot, thick air into his lungs. Not far away, the ever-present sighs and rumblings of the sea called to him, telling him to give up his foolish struggle and sleep. Its voice was insistent and soothing at the same time, and his head drooped closer to Mother Earth and her final embrace.

A sharp cry startled him and his head jerked up. Two seagulls looked down and laughed at him as they glided by.

"He's giving up," one seemed to cry, "giving up!"

"No!" shouted Calling Crow. "Never! I will find them." Calling Crow stared at the receding black shapes. He would find his woman, Juana and their child or he would die trying. But first he must eat.

He sensed a change. The tepid wind had reversed direction and now blew off the land. He got slowly to his feet and looked at the forest across the field. He had seen much evidence of the people who lived in that forest and the great swamp beyond. If he were captured, they would kill him. It was crazy to continue to invade their territory, but this morning he had put his last arrow into a big buck deer. Now, with this wind he could close in for the kill.

As he walked toward the forest, he sang a prayer.

I call on the Wolf, Four legged brother, Give me your power, Swift and sure!

"Brother Deer," Calling Crow said hoarsely, "only one of us will survive this day."

He moved into a copse of trees and came out onto one of the wide trails of the people who lived in this place. The deer crashed through the copse on the other side, heading for the great swamp. He quickly and silently crossed the trail and re-entered the forest, following the deer. When it paused, he knelt quietly. Again, his hunger and weakness washed over him in waves. A tiny sound in the clump of grass near his feet tickled his ears. He patted the sandy soil with his fingers till a tiny whiskered snout poked out of the grass. His arm a blur, Calling Crow snatched the fat mouse and gave it a single, hard shake, breaking its neck. His finger bled from the small bite it had taken, and he rubbed the finger on his thigh, then sliced the little creature's underside open. He brought it up to his mouth and tore at the wet meat. It only amounted to a few small bites, but he thanked the spirit of the creature as its life flowed into his chest and limbs. Another mouse shot out of the clump of grass and Calling Crow flattened it against the sand. He snapped its neck and tucked it neatly under the skin waist string of his breechclout.

With a racket, the wounded buck began moving off through a thicket ahead. Calling Crow followed it, coming out of the spindly trees at the edge of the great swamp. The waters were perfectly still and covered with a brilliant green, floating moss. Long tufts of lighter green moss hung from the trees. It looked as if many young women had pulled off their skirts and hung them from the tree limbs to swim. Even the thick hot air was tinged green, and full of the scent of decaying leaves and water lilies. It was a beautiful place, thought Calling Crow, but he could not pause to enjoy it, for it was also a dangerous place. He stared across the open space at the lance the people who lived in this place had planted in the earth as a warning. He must get the buck and leave quickly. But first he needed a drink.

Calling Crow stared carefully at the surface of the water for a few moments. He knelt at the water's edge and skimmed away the skin of floating moss, creating a round hole where he could drink. Tiny fish flashed silvery light before disappearing into the darkness. An emaciated face stared up at him, dark sunken eyes, cracked and bleeding lips, the face of a dying man. Frowning, he put his lips to the water and drank.

The buck began to move and he got to his feet. He spotted it ahead. The arrow hung down and a smear of blood matted the deer's side. The animal staggered, but held its antlers high and proud like a chief's headdress.

That pleased Calling Crow, for it truly was a buck worthy of a chief. He lifted off the mottled blue-black iron ax that hung around his neck and gripped it firmly. Keeping the barely-moving breeze against his cheek, he moved into position. He must get close enough to deliver a killing blow. He was so weak there would not be a second chance.

A shadow passed over his heart. Something was coming. He waited a moment and felt a presence. There was another hunter about! He slowly searched the swamp around him but saw nothing. It must be his hunger, he thought. It was making him crazy. He turned back to the deer. It moved closer to the placid surface of the swamp to drink.

Calling Crow crept closer. The buck looked over nervously and Calling Crow knelt out of sight. He lowered the heavy iron ax and waited. The buck gazed at the flat surface of the water, hesitating. A dragonfly buzzed by loudly. Calling Crow turned. Again he felt the presence of the other hunter. Closer now, much closer. His every sense told him that this was so, but still he saw nothing.

Calling Crow looked back at the buck as it lowered its proud head to drink. He must move now. Raising the ax high, he got to his feet and ran out. The flat surface of the swamp erupted as an ugly brown shape shot out. The big alligator's jaws fully enclosed the body of the buck, leaving only the antlered head and hind legs showing. The buck's powerful hind legs kicked the air uselessly as the alligator backed quickly into the dark water. The sound of a great thrashing echoed beneath the overhanging trees.

Calling Crow ran to the place where the deer had stood. His arrow had fallen out and lay on the ground. He looked out over the black water. The buck's head broke the surface briefly and the water churned as the alligator shook its prey.

"Mine!" Calling Crow shouted. "He was mine!"

As if in answer, the alligator disappeared and the swamp forest grew deathly quiet. Calling Crow looked at his feet. Only the alligator's track and a few quickly fading spots of water on the mud testified to what had happened. Calling Crow's anger faded after a moment. This creature's swiftness and hunting skill had been given him by the Great Spirit. Despite Calling Crow's terrible loss, and what it might mean for him, he could not be bitter. He looked into the water. "Enjoy your meal, friend," he thought, "for today you are the better hunter and deserve to eat."

http://www.amazon.com/Flight-of-the-Crow/dp/B000FC16Q0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1256847259&sr=1-1


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

This is just a little bump, to tell the folks about a great series and a wonderful book.

Best!

Flight of the Crow


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Paul Clayton is a gifted storyteller. Flight of the Crow is unique and imaginative reading!"--Midwest Book Review

Here is the beginning of Flight of the Crow

"During the middle of the sixteenth century, in what would someday be called the state of Georgia, Calling Crow returned to the Muskogee after escaping the slavery of the Spanish. But his village was in the throes of a deadly fever...

The sun was a white-hot ember high overhead as Calling Crow of the Muskogee people ran through the rippling heat rising from the scrub grass field. His hunger thrashed and clawed inside his belly. He ignored it, but he knew it would kill him if he did not eat soon. He was too weak. His ankle turned on a rock and he fell. Head hanging, he gasped hot, thick air into his lungs. Not far away, the ever-present sighs and rumblings of the sea called to him, telling him to give up his foolish struggle and sleep. Its voice was insistent and soothing at the same time, and his head drooped closer to Mother Earth and her final embrace.

A sharp cry startled him and his head jerked up. Two seagulls looked down and laughed at him as they glided by.

"He's giving up," one seemed to cry, "giving up!"

"No!" shouted Calling Crow. "Never! I will find them." Calling Crow stared at the receding black shapes. He would find his woman, Juana and their child or he would die trying. But first he must eat.

He sensed a change. The tepid wind had reversed direction and now blew off the land. He got slowly to his feet and looked at the forest across the field. He had seen much evidence of the people who lived in that forest and the great swamp beyond. If he were captured, they would kill him. It was crazy to continue to invade their territory, but this morning he had put his last arrow into a big buck deer. Now, with this wind he could close in for the kill.

As he walked toward the forest, he sang a prayer.

I call on the Wolf, Four legged brother, Give me your power, Swift and sure!

"Brother Deer," Calling Crow said hoarsely, "only one of us will survive this day."

He moved into a copse of trees and came out onto one of the wide trails of the people who lived in this place. The deer crashed through the copse on the other side, heading for the great swamp. He quickly and silently crossed the trail and re-entered the forest, following the deer. When it paused, he knelt quietly. Again, his hunger and weakness washed over him in waves. A tiny sound in the clump of grass near his feet tickled his ears. He patted the sandy soil with his fingers till a tiny whiskered snout poked out of the grass. His arm a blur, Calling Crow snatched the fat mouse and gave it a single, hard shake, breaking its neck. His finger bled from the small bite it had taken, and he rubbed the finger on his thigh, then sliced the little creature's underside open. He brought it up to his mouth and tore at the wet meat. It only amounted to a few small bites, but he thanked the spirit of the creature as its life flowed into his chest and limbs. Another mouse shot out of the clump of grass and Calling Crow flattened it against the sand. He snapped its neck and tucked it neatly under the skin waist string of his breechclout.

With a racket, the wounded buck began moving off through a thicket ahead. Calling Crow followed it, coming out of the spindly trees at the edge of the great swamp. The waters were perfectly still and covered with a brilliant green, floating moss. Long tufts of lighter green moss hung from the trees. It looked as if many young women had pulled off their skirts and hung them from the tree limbs to swim. Even the thick hot air was tinged green, and full of the scent of decaying leaves and water lilies. It was a beautiful place, thought Calling Crow, but he could not pause to enjoy it, for it was also a dangerous place. He stared across the open space at the lance the people who lived in this place had planted in the earth as a warning. He must get the buck and leave quickly. But first he needed a drink.

Calling Crow stared carefully at the surface of the water for a few moments. He knelt at the water's edge and skimmed away the skin of floating moss, creating a round hole where he could drink. Tiny fish flashed silvery light before disappearing into the darkness. An emaciated face stared up at him, dark sunken eyes, cracked and bleeding lips, the face of a dying man. Frowning, he put his lips to the water and drank.

The buck began to move and he got to his feet. He spotted it ahead. The arrow hung down and a smear of blood matted the deer's side. The animal staggered, but held its antlers high and proud like a chief's headdress.

That pleased Calling Crow, for it truly was a buck worthy of a chief. He lifted off the mottled blue-black iron ax that hung around his neck and gripped it firmly. Keeping the barely-moving breeze against his cheek, he moved into position. He must get close enough to deliver a killing blow. He was so weak there would not be a second chance.

A shadow passed over his heart. Something was coming. He waited a moment and felt a presence. There was another hunter about! He slowly searched the swamp around him but saw nothing. It must be his hunger, he thought. It was making him crazy. He turned back to the deer. It moved closer to the placid surface of the swamp to drink.

Calling Crow crept closer. The buck looked over nervously and Calling Crow knelt out of sight. He lowered the heavy iron ax and waited. The buck gazed at the flat surface of the water, hesitating. A dragonfly buzzed by loudly. Calling Crow turned. Again he felt the presence of the other hunter. Closer now, much closer. His every sense told him that this was so, but still he saw nothing.

Calling Crow looked back at the buck as it lowered its proud head to drink. He must move now. Raising the ax high, he got to his feet and ran out. The flat surface of the swamp erupted as an ugly brown shape shot out. The big alligator's jaws fully enclosed the body of the buck, leaving only the antlered head and hind legs showing. The buck's powerful hind legs kicked the air uselessly as the alligator backed quickly into the dark water. The sound of a great thrashing echoed beneath the overhanging trees.

Calling Crow ran to the place where the deer had stood. His arrow had fallen out and lay on the ground. He looked out over the black water. The buck's head broke the surface briefly and the water churned as the alligator shook its prey.

"Mine!" Calling Crow shouted. "He was mine!"

As if in answer, the alligator disappeared and the swamp forest grew deathly quiet. Calling Crow looked at his feet. Only the alligator's track and a few quickly fading spots of water on the mud testified to what had happened. Calling Crow's anger faded after a moment. This creature's swiftness and hunting skill had been given him by the Great Spirit. Despite Calling Crow's terrible loss, and what it might mean for him, he could not be bitter. He looked into the water. "Enjoy your meal, friend," he thought, "for today you are the better hunter and deserve to eat."

Flight of the Crow


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Paul. . . .you know the drill, but here's a quick reminder of the 'rules'.,  Congrats on the new title!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm announcing the debut of the second book in my Southeast Series, Flight of the Crow. There will be a formal rollout in the coming days as soon as I get the time. Flight of the Crow can be read without having read the first book in the series, Calling Crow. However, I do recommend reading the first, first, for only $0.99.

Here is the product description:

Calling Crow travels down the Southeast coast in search of his wife, Juana, taken by the Spanish. He is captured and badly wounded by the Coosa people. Unable to care for himself, he is saved from a slow, painful death and nursed back to health by Green Bird Woman, who he grows to love. Adopted by the Coosa, Calling Crow becomes their chief. One day word arrives that French Protestant colonists have settled to the north. Then, Spanish Catholic colonists settle near Calling Crow's village and he discovers that Juana is among them. The two European groups learn of each other's presence and make war plans. Now Calling Crow must prevent the coming battle from destroying his adopted people, and the two women he loves, one of which he must choose.

http://www.amazon.com/Flight-Crow-Book-Southeast-ebook/dp/B004FV4ZVA/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_4


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Paul. It looks like you never got our 'official' welcome post, so here it is. Good luck on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

If you've already read Calling Crow at that great, introductory price of 99 cents, it's time to check out the second wonderful book in the series!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I was surprised at how much I enjoyed this book when I was re-editing it for its upload to Kindle. It's a damn good novel.  I hope you'll give it a try.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Now that you've read Calling Crow, check out the wonderful sequel.  I know you'll like it!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I think this is my favorite volume of the trilogy.  There is so much romance, action and twists in this tale, you'll love it.  Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Frontier fiction at its finest and most compelling!  Try it.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A wonderful book, and only $2.99!  (Although you don't have to read the first in the series to pick up the thread, I would recommend you do.  Especially now while it's only 99 cents!)


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Flight of the Crow is one helluva read. (But read Calling Crow, Book One of the Southeast Series, first!)  Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Frontier Fiction at its finest and most compelling -- Terry C. Johnston


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

At the conclusion of book One, Calling Crow is...  

Well, I don't want to spoil anything for you.  You really should read book one (Calling Crow) first.  But Flight of the Crow can be read as a stand alone book.  It's complete and one hell of a read!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

This is the second book in my Southeast series, but it will stand alone if you wanted to start with it instead of Calling Crow (which is only 99 cents for a limited time).  Enjoy a real page turner!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Having finished Calling Crow - and having enjoyed it - I have now purchased Flight of the Crow.

Good books make for good reading.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you, Geoff,

what about the rest of you folks?  Step right up...  take flight with Flight of the Crow!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Read Flight of the Crow, Book two in the Southeast Series, by Paul Clayton!

Calling Crow travels down the Southeast coast in search of his wife, Juana, taken by the Spanish. He is captured and badly wounded by the Coosa people. Unable to care for himself, he is saved from a slow, painful death and nursed back to health by Green Bird Woman, who he grows to love. Adopted by the Coosa, Calling Crow becomes their chief. One day word arrives that French Protestant colonists have settled to the north. Then, Spanish Catholic colonists settle near Calling Crow's village and he discovers that Juana is among them. The two European groups learn of each other's presence and make war plans. Now Calling Crow must prevent the coming battle from destroying his adopted people, and the two women he loves, one of which he must choose.

_--- edit... new post merged with original thread. please remember, only one thread per book. please bookmark this thread so you can find it again and please read our Forum Decorum._


----------



## AuthorCharlieg (May 11, 2011)

I love the plot and wish you luck in your sales. I love using Native Americans in positive roles.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

AuthorCharlieg said:


> I love the plot and wish you luck in your sales. I love using Native Americans in positive roles.


Thank you, Charles. And good luck to you too!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

You could read this second book in my series as a stand alone novel.  I wrote it that way.  But you would save money and double your enjoyment if you were to read the first in the series (Calling Crow) for only 99 cents, and then move on to this fantastic read.  Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

"Frontier fiction at its finest and most compelling," Terry C. Johnston


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel.  And a steal at $2.99!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Check it out!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

"Frontier fiction at its finest and most compelling," -- Terry C. Johnston.

Take a little trip.  Back.  Now. Feel the then.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I can't decide if I like this volume better or volume one.  Let me know what you think?


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damned good read, if I do say so myself!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Frontier fiction at its finest and most compelling!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Originally published by Putnam/Berkley, Flight of the Crow is one helluva read.  But don't take my word on it, sample it.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel.  But may I recommend starting with the first book in the series, Calling Crow.  Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I didn't have a chance to post the link to Calling Crow yesterday, but here's the link to volume two of the trilogy, Flight of the Crow.  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

You could start the series with this one (number two) but I would recommend starting with Calling Crow.  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Most people don't know it, but before the Europeans arrived, the diseases they'd introduced through occasional trading contacts had wiped out large segments of the native populations of the Americas.  This is covered in the Calling Crow series.  There's a lot of history woven in the story.  But the story, that's the most important part of this series.  And the story is strong.  

You could start with this book, the second in the series.  It's written so that you could pick it up and go with it.  It's a complete story in and of itself.  But I would recommend that you pick up book one first.

But whatever book you pick up, I hope it's a good one and you enjoy it.  Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel... for only $2.99.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Flight of the Crow, Book Two of the Southeast Series, is one helluva read, and you could start here, because I wrote them that way.  Why?  Well, if someone left Book Two on the plane, and you found yourself in that seat, bored, well, you'd have yourself one damn good read, and might not even want to get off at your destination, cause you still had 23 pages to go...

So, I recommend you start with Book One, Calling Crow.  Your call...


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I think this is my second favorite in my series, the first being Calling Crow.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Although you could pick this book up and jump right in, enjoying it all the way to the finish, it IS book two in the series.  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

One damn good novel, but the second in the series.  See Calling Crow if you wish to start at the beginning.  However, you can start here.  Flight of the Crow is a complete novel.  Enjoy.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

One helluva read!   (But book two of a three book series. Just sayin' as they say)


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

One helluva read.  But please start with the first book in the series...


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I would start with the first book in the series, _Calling Crow_. Get your copy now!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel, and you could start right here, but I do recommend that you start with the first volume in the series, Calling Crow


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Get it while it's hot!  (But read book one first)


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow!  What a series!  But start with the first book: Calling Crow.  Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Please know that this is volume two of a three book series.  Recommend you start with Calling Crow.  Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I hope you'll try my books.  But start with number one please.  Best!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A fabulous series, but start with book number One, Calling Crow!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Please try this wonderful series at a great price!  Bur start with book one, Calling Crow.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Enjoy this wonderful tale at a great price.  But I recommend starting with book one in the series -- Calling Crow!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

This one will keep you on the edge of the chair reading through the night!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Volume II of a great series.  Check it out!  But... my books were written so that they could be read singly.  So it's all good.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

A damn good novel at a great price!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Sales of Book One seem to be picking up.  Start with that one then pick up this one.  Enjoy!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

This is a damn good series, at a great price.  Check it out!


----------

